# AerLingus flight cancelled - refund form?



## alaskaonline (4 Jan 2011)

I tried to find the relevant info here but wasn't lucky. Please redirect me if there's already a thread regarding this.

I was suppose to fly back to Dublin with AerLingus on the 20th of December but due to the weather conditions here in Dublin and the airport closed, the flight was cancelled and the next available one was the following Wednesday. Local AerLingus staff informed me at the time that I will be reimbursed for the hotel stay and the meal and I need to send in all receipts.

I am wondering now (and didn't ask at the time) - is there a particular form to fill out? Or just sent a letter with flight details and receipts? Was never in this situation - first timer!

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rebel2008 (4 Jan 2011)

Hi alaskonline,

I was in a similar situation back in April, the time of the volcanic ash.
There was a form to fill in online but when they got on to me I still had to send originals of all receipts so I'd say just write a letter with the flight details and receipts.


----------



## IrishGunner (4 Jan 2011)

I was in the same situation before Christmas. Was told that Aer Lingus would refund my extra nights stay

You can only send correspondence via post to their customer services address on their website. Include your flight ref and receipts. The problem is getting them to acknowledge receipt I have been waiting over a month now for this. I can understand that there has been a lot of refunds but when I ring just to ask them to confirm receipt they are not very helpful. Their customer services dont accept phone calls and its easier to call Elvis than to get an answer from them. All I wanted was for someone to say yes its received and it will be processed within x weeks but getting no confirmation from them

So don't expect a quick turnaround thats my 2c


----------



## Time (4 Jan 2011)

Registered post would be a must in these situations.


----------



## alaskaonline (4 Jan 2011)

Ya I'll definetely have planned to send it off via registered post just wanted to check that there is no particular form required and their website was not very helpful. Do I need to include the final boarding passes or is the print out of the flight confirmation sufficient?


----------



## nulabert (4 Jan 2011)

Found form below from the Ash Cloud Claims so I am going to fill it in and fax it of and see what happens.

Since this is my first post, I cant post urls so put the www

aerlingus.com/Services/claimForm.pdf


----------



## greentree (4 Jan 2011)

I cancelled an aer lingus flight in early December and am still waiting for the refund even though they said I would get it. I had a fully flexible fare. I had to ring their sales line as I couldn't get through to refunds. I wonder if the regulator actually checks to see if airlines answer their refund lines.


----------



## alaskaonline (5 Jan 2011)

@nulabert - thanks for this. good to keep for next time (hopefully there isn't one)

I sent a general letter with summarised details and all original receipts off by registered post yesterday. Hopefully they have a "speedy" month now


----------



## moesymoe (6 Jan 2011)

Hi there, 

I had a similar experience and was looking for some advice/information on what my rights are in this situation. 

Aer lingus cancelled two flights on me on the 23rd December from Edinburgh to Dublin. I was rescheduled onto another aerlingus flight the next day (24th) which was then also cancelled. 

I managed to get home by taking an easyjet flight back to belfast on xmas eve. Luckily I had booked that flight as a back up when my flight on the 23rd was cancelled on the offchance that my rescheduled flight on the 24th would be cancelled. Thankfully I did, otherwise I would have been stuck in edinburgh till the 26th. 

Nobody told me at the airport that Aer Lingus would cover the cost of my accommodation so I booked into a hotel myself in the city centre. This was probably not the cheapest option I could find. (115 gbp)

1. Are Aer Lingus obliged to refund me for the cost of the hotel accommodation even though I picked the hotel myself? 
2. Or should I have asked them which hotel I should stay in order to get reimbursed?
3. Is there any European Airline Policy related to flight cancellations that I could quote in support of my claim when sending the letter to Aer Lingus?
4. What else are Aer Lingus obliged to provide me given the above scenario?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## nulabert (11 Jan 2011)

Anyone here anything about their claim?


----------



## IrishGunner (11 Jan 2011)

Rang them and they said it would be 28 days after letter recieved. Its now close to 40 days so faxed letter again and followed up with another registered letter. I can understand they will be inundated with the cancellations prior to christmas however not once can they tell me how my claim is progressing. Unrelated case but claimed for VHI and they texted me to say refund on way...

Customer service in Aer Lingus = Non existence


----------



## alaskaonline (12 Jan 2011)

Haven't heard anything back but it's not 28 days yet for me. I sent it by registered post so I know they got it. A friend of mine who was affected by the ash cloud cancellations told me it took about 10 weeks for her to get the refund but she got it in the end. So I am patiently waiting now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## alaskaonline (12 Jan 2011)

moesymoe - I would just forward all your receipts to AerLingus and wait.


----------



## fizzelina (12 Jan 2011)

I'd also keep copies of all the receipts you send. They don't tell you they received the letter but they do process them, even if slowly, I got a refund at the time of ash cloud.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Jan 2011)

Well after a second letter sent finally got my cheque yesterday almost 2 months since I sent the intial letter. Standard apology letter but at least its sorted


----------



## alaskaonline (18 Jan 2011)

ah that's great! delighted for ye. My 2 months aren't up yet so I'll wait


----------



## nulabert (31 Jan 2011)

I faxed the form i put a link to above on the 4th Jan.  Got a letter yesterday asking for my receipts.  The letter did say they would pay for "reasonable costs incurred".  So I'll send them off tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## alaskaonline (1 Feb 2011)

Just letting ye's know, I got my confirmation yesterday through the post that I will get my Cheque now in the coming days. They approved hotel, meal, drinks and airport shuttle in full.


----------



## Time (1 Feb 2011)

Well done.


----------



## nulabert (18 Feb 2011)

Thanks AerLingus, got the Cheque today!


----------



## nulabert (11 Mar 2011)

Thanks Travel insurance, got my Cheque in the post today. Between Aerlingus and the Travel insurance, it covered the cost of my 5 extra nights  delay.


----------

